# I got a new mouse today!!!



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

I just wanted to share some pictures of my new baby I got today!!!!

This is Morgan. She will be joining her big sister Rummy in a few weeks. I'm so excited about her!!!

I know they aren't very good, but I just got her today so I didn't want to take too many pictures of her. But she already seems very friendly. She didn't mind me picking her up at all.


























Other pictures:
http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn99 ... ky/Morgan/

Also if you are interested in seeing Rummy. 
http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn99 ... cky/Rummy/


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm glad she's feeling friendly, and that she's doing well. She certainly has a very sweet face! She seems a little thin, though, especially in the tail. Hopefully, a few weeks of good food should bring her to good condition, but I wouldn't pull her out of quarantine until she starts looking a little better.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww,She's a little cutie, Congrats!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Laigaie said:


> She seems a little thin, though, especially in the tail. Hopefully, a few weeks of good food should bring her to good condition, but I wouldn't pull her out of quarantine until she starts looking a little better.


I have to say that I agree, my first thought on seeing the photos was that she looked ill. The fact that you can see the bones in her tail is a bad sign. Keep a close eye on her as she looks like a rather weak mouse, healthwise.


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

That's weird. I guess I didn't really notice, I just thought she was little. She had access to food 24/7 at the breeder's house. And she does now as well. But she did eat a lot when I first put her in her cage.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Poor little thing needs a very enriched diet.

She's a cutie, and I'm sure she'll get better care from you than she did where ever you got her.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Number1Sticky said:


> That's weird. I guess I didn't really notice, I just thought she was little. She had access to food 24/7 at the breeder's house. And she does now as well. But she did eat a lot when I first put her in her cage.


It's not caused by a lack of food, some mice just fail to thrive and this is a fairly classic case. Boosting the diet is done in an effort to improve overall health and to make sure she gets the best chance to gain in strength.


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

So what can I do to help her? I feed her Native Earth 18% Protein 4018 Rodent Diet. But that's all she gets.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Give her a little bit of scrambled egg each day. A little dried bread moistened with milk is good too.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I also like to do KMR (puppy or kitten milk replacement) on bread.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bridgette Rena said:


> I also like to do KMR (puppy or kitten milk replacement) on bread.


Yes, that would do as well.

I'd note though, that the tail looking like it does points to this mousie being congenitally dwarfed and probably not ever going to look in good condition. Sorry to have to say that, but I've seen this often enough to recognize what is in front of me. This little doe will most likely have a short life.

If you're not too attached, I'd try to return her and pick a mousie that has bright clear eyes, smooth sleek coat, a well formed tail; a good tail will have an outer layer that is textured and thick enough that you cannot see the segments of bone through it.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with moustress.


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

moustress said:


> Bridgette Rena said:
> 
> 
> > I also like to do KMR (puppy or kitten milk replacement) on bread.
> ...


I posted a thread just a little while ago and was told they didn't look dwarf.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=9999

I got her from the same breeder. So they are all the same size.

But that does make me upset because I asked the breeder if they were dwarf and she gave me the strangest look. Like she couldn't figure out why I was asking her. The other ones I got from her only lived to 4 months and the other ones lived to 11 months. And I still have the other one.

Thank your for all your help. Now I know what was wrong with my mice.


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you think I should give some of the milk to my other mouse? Even though she is about 11 months old. Do you think it could help her?

Here are some pictures of her.
http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn99 ... cky/Rummy/


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She looks okay. She actually looks quite healthy, a nice shiny coat, clear eyes. Very nice; I like brindles.


----------

